

Java swapping large objects to disk automatically - code-dog
http://nerds-central.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/fully-automated-large-object-disk-swap.html

======
CJefferson
This title is misleading. I the article title is "fully automated large object
disk swap manager in java". I thought this would be about something which java
did automatically.

Ignoring that, the article is quite interesting. The author is, slowly
rediscovering techniques which have been used in maps for years, and if he
wants to create lots of smallish objects on a file system, I am not entirely
clear why he did not just make them separate files, rather than faking his own
file system!

